# Uncharted 2 teaser



## Cayal (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.gamezine.co.uk/news/game-types/shooter/uncharted-2-announcement-and-teaser-trailer-$1252435.htm

Oh my god, and in real time too - confirmed by those Godly Naughty Dog people (bring us Jak 4).


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gametrailers.com - Spike TV VGA's 2008 - Uncharted 2 Announcement Teaser HD

It premiered on Gametrailers.

Seemingly on the Spike TV 2008 video awards show (14th Dec) it's going to show in-game footage of this, God of War III, Brutal Legend, Terminator Salvation and a few others.


----------



## Cayal (Dec 4, 2008)

God of War 3 footage will be massive.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2009)

Seeing as there's already an *Uncharted 2 *thread, I'll post in here.

First, scans from a recent GameInformer mag:

Full Uncharted 2 Scan! Every page in High Quality! - PS3Forums

I found some higher quality ones somewhere, but I didn't bookmark the page. 

Anyway, here are some screenshots (some of which are actually concept art):

XGN - Uncharted 2: Among Thieves - Screenshots

This one in particular made me giggle:

XGN - Uncharted 2: Among Thieves - Screenshots

I'm really looking forward to U2!!


----------



## Cayal (Jan 7, 2009)

Naughty Dog said they are maxing out the SPU on the PS3 for this game. I can't wait for it, it looks magnificent. Definitely one of my must haves for 2009.

I just hope they release another Jak and Daxter though.


----------



## dialibra (Jan 12, 2009)

brilliant game i enjoy it too


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2009)

Uncharted 2 footage extended -- PlayStation Universe

I must say: "Lookin' _hawt_, babe!".


----------



## Cayal (May 16, 2009)

It's going to have multi-player as well.

-----------------

That game looks _stunning._I cannot wait for it to come out.

lol @ nice parking.


----------



## Urlik (May 16, 2009)

Lenny said:


> Uncharted 2 footage extended -- PlayStation Universe
> 
> I must say: "Lookin' _hawt_, babe!".


 
I have to say that Nathan Drake is now my new favourite game character (slightly ahead of Nathan Hale)


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2009)

Sully and Elena return in Uncharted 2 E3 trailer -- PlayStation Universe

Latest trailer - Elena and Sully are back! And just look at the character models. Gorgeous! I'll add a link to the gameplay footage shown in the Sony conference in a wee while.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 6, 2009)

Whoa! Multiplayer?! Yay, I can play it with Seph! I only did a teensy bit of game one (the jeep shooting thingy, on "Crushing", which Seph was doing). I love the idea of two of us going around shooting baddies.......


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 6, 2009)

I was one of the few that wasn't overwhelmed with the first game, but I have to say I'm excited to get my hands on this one.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 13, 2009)

I downloaded the trailer on PSN Store. My God, I can't get over how gorgeous it looks.

I still wish Naughty Dog would release a PS3 Jak and Daxter.


----------

